

Google co-founder Sergey Brin urges US to act over China web censorship - niravs
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2010/mar/24/google-china-sergey-brin-censorship

======
jacquesm
This is disappointing, especially the dig at microsoft given that until
recently Google was doing the exact same thing.

I'm all for making a stand against censorship in China, but google is not the
right party to make that call. They've been part of it themselves, and only
after the relationship soured because of 'break-ins' did they change their
strategy on this.

This is just google trying to use the media to put pressure on China so they
can stay in the Chinese market without having to go through with their pull-
out, and using it to make their competitors look bad as well. And that's
coming form someone that has declared his house and office a microsoft free
zone.

